
OpenSignal Ports Its Crowdsourced WeatherSignal App to iOS, Courtesy of iPhone 6 - riaface
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/09/weathersignal-brings-its-crowdsourced-weather-app-to-ios-courtesy-of-the-iphone-6/
======
runeks
Just installed it on my iPhone 6.

Why can't I allow WeatherSignal to access location services always?

 _Settings- >WeatherSignal->Privacy->Location Services_ looks like this:
[http://i.imgur.com/BeOcOLP.png](http://i.imgur.com/BeOcOLP.png)

when it should look like this:
[http://i.imgur.com/kAOB53B.png](http://i.imgur.com/kAOB53B.png)

The option "Always" is missing from WeatherSignal settings.

~~~
cleis
Because we can't collect pressure readings in the background (apple doesn't
allow a background mode for pressure), so it would just be a waste of the
user's battery to be constantly taking their location.

------
ultramancool
Our of curiosity, which Android devices have a barometer? I've seen the API,
but never had a device capable of using it.

~~~
sjs382
From
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork&hl=en)

    
    
      "Devices with barometers include:
      Galaxy S3, S4, S5
      Galaxy Nexus
      Galaxy Note, 2, 3
      Nexus 4, 5, 10
      Xoom
      RAZR MAXX HD
      Xiaomi MI-2, MI-3
      Droid Ultra
      Moto X
      HTC One (M8)
      ..and others!"

~~~
mastre_
No way, my old N4 had a barometer? Wish something like that would be more
exploited/publicized, I'm a data nerd and would have loved to play with apps
which use it. Good to know, the N6 should have one too in this case.

------
tfrank377
I wonder how the iPhone's barometer accuracy compares to that of an android
device?

